# [solved] Ausgabe von Emerge geändert?

## FrancisA

Hallo. nachdem portage aktualisiert wurde, sehe ich keine Compiler-Ausgabe mehr. nur mehr zB.:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2-r1

>>> Installing (1 of 1) gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2-r1

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 0.46, 0.40, 0.53

```

Ist das neu bei emerge oder habe ich da etwas (unabsichtlich) geändert?

Mir wäre lieber, wenn ich die ganzen Compilerausgaben sehen kann (oder zumindest das mit einer Option einstellen kann). Vielleicht habe ich etwas übersehen, aber man emerge hat mir da auch nicht weitergeholfen.Last edited by FrancisA on Sat Nov 12, 2011 10:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

das hatte ich auch.

Aber andere Packete waren wieder normal.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## FrancisA

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> das hatte ich auch.
> 
> Aber andere Packete waren wieder normal.
> ...

 

Ok, danke für die Antwort.

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Anzeige kommt, wenn du mit --jobs mehre Pakete gleichzeitig kompilierst, denn sonst würde die Ausgabe sehr unübersichtlich werden.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja es ist neu, scheint nun default zu sein.  *man emerge wrote:*   

> --quiet-build [ y | n ]
> 
> Redirect all build output to logs alone, and do not display it on stdout. If a build failure occurs for a single package, the build log will be automatically displayed on stdout. If there are multiple build failures (due to options like --keep-going or --jobs), then the content of the log files will not be displayed, and instead the paths of the log files will be displayed together with the corresponding die messages. This option is enabled by default. In order to disable --quiet-build by default, set --quiet-build=n in the EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS variable in make.conf

 

Lässt sich also bei bedarf auch wieder deaktivieren.

Ich finde es auch nicht optimal das --quiet-build=y nun als default gesetzt wurde...

----------

## FrancisA

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ja es ist neu, scheint nun default zu sein. 
> 
> [...]

 

Danke nochmals. 

Ich würde das gern als gelöst kennzeichnen, weiss aber nicht wie. Auch einige Threads der letzten Tage, die ich begonnen hatte, und hilfreichende Antworten bekommen habe. Oder macht das ein Moderator(?). Nachtrag: Anscheinend muss ich selber bei meinem Eröffnungspost das Topic so ändern.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Wem das neue Standardverhalten nicht gefällt und gerne wieder das alte haben möchte, sollte sich auf der gentoo-dev Mailingliste darüber beschweren. Je mehr desto besser  :Smile: 

----------

## mv

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Wem das neue Standardverhalten nicht gefällt und gerne wieder das alte haben möchte, sollte sich auf der gentoo-dev Mailingliste darüber beschweren.

 

Solange beides geht - man sollte nicht so viel Wind um Default-Werte machen, weil es für jeden möglichen Default-Wert gute Gründe gibt.

Bedenklich finde ich nur, dass dadurch der Trend unterstützt wird, die Default-Ausgabe (die dann ja unterdrückt wird) zu ausführlich zu machen (vgl. die Diskussion um --disable-silent-rules als Default - dies kann der Benutzer dann leider nicht so problemlos ändern).

----------

## Josef.95

Es gibt nun auch eine Umfrage zu dem Thema, siehe

Should portage hide build output from the user by default?

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich finde den neuen Default durchaus gelungen, wenn gleich es mich in der aktuellen Installation auch etwas überrascht hat.

Ob ich nun etwas gewünschtes ein- oder ausschalte, ist letztlich auch egal. Lediglich als Neuuser würde ich mich wohl manchmal fragen, ob der Buildprozess überhaupt noch lebt, wenn sich Dutzende Minuten nichts tut. Aber auch das kann und wird man lernen.

----------

## py-ro

Stand aber auch in der Meldung vom portage Ebuild, dass das jetzt der neue Standard ist. Mal im Ernst die Compiler Ausgaben sind total unnötig, wenn ein Fehler auftritt guckt man normalerweise eh ins build.log.

Bye

Py

----------

## cryptosteve

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Stand aber auch in der Meldung vom portage Ebuild

 

 ... ja, die man sicher auch liest, wenn man nicht gerade das vierte Gentoo-System innerhalb von zwei Wochen aufsetzt.  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

 *Quote:*   

> ... ja, die man sicher auch liest, wenn man nicht gerade das vierte Gentoo-System innerhalb von zwei Wochen aufsetzt.

 

...und dann heulen weil irgendwas nicht funktioniert.  :Wink: 

Ich lasse Sie mir in ein spezielles E-Mail-Postfach zustellen.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> ...und dann heulen weil irgendwas nicht funktioniert.  

 

Ohne den Thread hier kapern zu wollen, aber wie ich ja bereits geschildert habe ... mir gefällt das ohne verbose-Output auch ganz gut. Vorher hatte ich halt "--jobs=" in EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=, heute gehts auch so.

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ich lasse Sie mir in ein spezielles E-Mail-Postfach zustellen.

 

dito hier, aber es langweilt mich doch erheblich, die ~150 Mails mehr als einmal in zwei Wochen zu lesen. Und in 149 davon stand auch beim ersten mal nichts neues drin.  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Naja, ich "lese" Sie auch nur, wenn ich Probleme feststelle.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Geeks.

Also ich schaue mir die Matrix gerne auch uncodiert an, und das auch obwohl genug Rechenleistung zur Verfügung steht   :Wink: 

Habe also gerade für das alte Standardverhalten gestimmt und auch Argumente geliefert warum ich das besser finde:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6872266.html#6872266

Gruß, Andy.

----------

